# Navigateur Web : virus?



## toyboyzi (29 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 

voilà des années que je suis sur mac, et je ne sais pas comment je me suis débrouillé, mais j'ai des pubs et bannières partout dans tout mes navigateurs web...
La page d'accueil des navigateurs a aussi été remplacé par la page du moteur de recherche indésirable "trovi"
Je pense peut être avoir fait une mise à jour java sur chrome qui n'était pas approprié....

Mes pages internet sont maintenant remplies de mots clef surlignés doublement en vert, de bannières en tout genre....
J'ai désinstallé chrome proprement et réinstallé mais cela ne change rien...

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/2469308701.jpg

Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce virus? 
un petit coup de main ne serait pas de refus!

merci pas avance, 

Thomas.


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2014)

Et si tu faisais un effort de recherche, tu tomberais sur une pelletée de messages avec le même problème. Déjà, fais donc un petit tour dans la bonne section... http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/


----------



## toyboyzi (29 Avril 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Et si tu faisais un effort de recherche, tu tomberais sur une pelletée de messages avec le même problème. Déjà, fais donc un petit tour dans la bonne section... http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/



désolé je ne suis pas habitué à ce forum 
Merci en tout cas pour cette réponse constructive.

Je vais chercher mais j'ai du mal à trouver de problème similaire résolus


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

soit c'est un adware 

soit c'est un truc que certains attribueraient à...des pubs de certains sites propres  ( dont ce forum)

en tous cas c'est une épidémie
y a des dizaines de sujets depuis quelque temps

exemple  note que tous ont le mot vert en titre
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-surligne-vert-1243348.html
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/supprimer-liens-hypertextes-verts-indesirables-1244413.html
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...s-verts-pages-web-1243560-2.html#post12707179

etc etc


----------



## toyboyzi (29 Avril 2014)

Bon j'ai passé "avast" (je ne savais pas qu'il existait pour mac) et il a détecté et supprimé le virus.

merci pour l'aide...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

histoire d'aider les AUTRES

nom de ce virus?
et fichiers planqués  où?
( avast le dit)


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous, je crois qu&#8217;il serait pertinent que j&#8217;épingle une discussion dédiée à cette plaie. Je vais essayer de faire une compile des différents fils.

N.


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2014)

Nephou a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et tous, je crois quil serait pertinent que jépingle une discussion dédiée à cette plaie. Je vais essayer de faire une compile des différents fils.
> 
> N.



Oh que oui, car en ce moment c'est une vraie maladie.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2014)

toyboyzi a dit:


> La page d'accueil des navigateurs a aussi été remplacé par la page du moteur de recherche indésirable "trovi"


Une recherche Google sur _trovi mac_ me donne 445.000 résultats dont 
http://blog.qisupport.com/remove-trovi-com-iesafarichromefirefoxopera-manual-removal/
et http://blog.vilmatech.com/trovi-com-get-know-dangers-remove-trovi-com-completely/

= sympa, Mr Trovi&#8230; 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Oh que oui, car en ce moment c'est une vraie maladie.


Et même une épidémie, vu le nombre de bébêtes en cause&#8230;


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2014)

Je déplace, donc.


----------



## ntx (30 Avril 2014)

Je n'avais jamais installé d'extensions et pourtant j'ai eu ces liens verts. Donc bien sûr aucun trace de Mr. Trovi.

Par contre depuis je me suis décidé à mettre un bloqueur de pub et plus de liens verts, bizarre non ? Donc je persiste : est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas d'une pub dans la page qui insérerait du code à l'insu du site hébergeant ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais installé d'extensions et pourtant j'ai eu ces liens verts. Donc bien sûr aucun trace de Mr. Trovi.
> 
> Par contre depuis je me suis décidé à mettre un bloqueur de pub et plus de liens verts, bizarre non ? Donc je persiste : est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas d'une pub dans la page qui insérerait du code à l'insu du site hébergeant ?



Les liens verts sont du code dans la page, du javascript pour être précis. A l'insu&#8230; de son plein gré comme disait l'autre. 

Ça semble s&#8217;être calmé en ce moment.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les liens verts sont du code dans la page, du javascript pour être précis. A l'insu de son plein gré comme disait l'autre.
> 
> Ça semble sêtre calmé en ce moment.


Valait mieux , ça commençait à couiner sérieux en haut lieu.....


----------

